# 12V Leuchten versorgen



## netx1 (2 Februar 2008)

Hallo!

Wie ihr sicher schon wisst, mache ich ein Schulprojekt wo es darum geht einen Aufzug zu steuern.

Nun soll ich in den Schacht eine Effektbeleuchtung einbauen.

Ich habe mir gedacht, dazu nehme ich so Balken für die Unterbodenbeleuchtung von Autos.
Diese sollten natürlich mit 12V versorgt werden.
Darum will ich einfach 2 Stück in Serie schalten und mit den 24V von der SPS PowerSupply versorgen.

Ist dagegen irgendetwas einzuwenden?


----------



## argv_user (2 Februar 2008)

Ich wüsste nicht, was dagegen spricht, außer vielleicht
die Stromaufnahme.


----------



## zotos (2 Februar 2008)

Ist nicht mein Fachgebiet, aber sind das so eine Art Leuchtstoffröhren?
Wenn das der Fall ist wird es wahrscheinlich nicht gehen. 
Kannst Du uns mal einen Link zu den Leuchten geben die Du einsetzen willst.


----------



## netx1 (2 Februar 2008)

Ich habe mich noch nicht für eine Leuchte entschieden.

Aber es werden wohl Balken mit LEDs werden.
Was ich bis jetzt gesehen habe, haben die folgende Daten.
Ub=12V
Imax=45mA

Sind die 45mA denn zu viel für eine PS 307 5A?


----------



## zotos (2 Februar 2008)

netx1 schrieb:


> ...
> Was ich bis jetzt gesehen habe, haben die folgende Daten.
> Ub=12V
> Imax=45mA
> ...




5A = 5000mA


----------



## argv_user (2 Februar 2008)

Wenn zotos sich nicht verrechnet hat, schafft 
das Netzteil etwa 100 solche Pärchen; sollte reichen.
Anschließen und sich erleuchten lassen !

Da fällt mir ein, ich muss unbedingt mal die
 Kolbeninnenbeleuchtung meines Wagens checken.

Wartungsintervall 10 Jahre laut Werkstatthandbuch, versteht sich!

Alleh hopp: Die 5. Jahreszeit lässt grüßen.


----------



## netx1 (2 Februar 2008)

zotos schrieb:


> 5A = 5000mA



=5000000µA=5000000000nA=....

Das hätte ich eigentlich auch gewusst.


----------



## netx1 (2 Februar 2008)

Ich überlege gerade, dass ich diese Leuchtbalken direkt auf einen Digitalausgang hänge.
Im Datenblatt steht, dass der maximale Summenstrom der Ausgänge 3A bei waagrechtem Aufbau und 2A bei senkrechtem Aufbau beträgt.

Was heißt waagrechter und senkrechter Aufbau?


----------



## argv_user (2 Februar 2008)

netx1 schrieb:


> Ich überlege gerade, dass ich diese Leuchtbalken direkt auf einen Digitalausgang hänge.
> Im Datenblatt steht, dass der maximale Summenstrom der Ausgänge 3A bei waagrechtem Aufbau und 2A bei senkrechtem Aufbau beträgt.
> 
> Was heißt waagrechter und senkrechter Aufbau?



Bei dieser Stromaufnahme (50mA) kannst Du die direkt an den Digitalausgang klemmen, kein Problem.

Zum Aufbau:
Waagerecht: von links nach rechts nebeneinander.
Senkrecht: das ganze um 90 Grad gedreht.

Im Prinzip ist die Unterscheidung nur bei passiver Kühlung 
nötig.


----------



## Oberchefe (3 Februar 2008)

Die Reihenschaltung funktioniert nur solange der Widerstand der beiden Teile absolut gleich ist, weicht er ab verteilt sich die Spannung unterschiedlich, ich würde mal sagen erst mal schauen wieviel Toleranz bei den 12 Volt angegeben ist.


----------



## argv_user (3 Februar 2008)

Das kann aber so schlimm nicht sein, da es sich
um Teile für KFZ handelt. Einfach ausprobieren und gut ist!
In der Schule sollte das doch gehen, oder?

Schönen Sonntag.


----------



## netx1 (3 Februar 2008)

Oberchefe schrieb:


> Die Reihenschaltung funktioniert nur solange der Widerstand der beiden Teile absolut gleich ist, weicht er ab verteilt sich die Spannung unterschiedlich, ich würde mal sagen erst mal schauen wieviel Toleranz bei den 12 Volt angegeben ist.



All zu groß wird die Toleranz doch nicht sein. Und wenn doch an der einen Leuchte um ein paar % mehr Spannung liegt, wird ihr das sicher auch nicht schaden.
(Ansonsten schalte ich halt noch einen Widerstand in Serie.)


----------

